# Xịt nước hoa cổ tay xưa rồi, giờ chị em tìm đến mùi hương cho tóc tăng phần quyến rũ!



## nusy (8/6/18)

*Đã qua rồi cái thời con gái tìm tòi cho mình một lọ nước hoa xịt vào cổ tay hay sau gáy, bây giờ con gái muốn tìm đến mùi hương tóc để lưu lại hương thơm lâu hơn!*

Có thể bạn đang nghĩ: “Tại sao mình không xịt thẳng nước hoa bình thường lên tóc luôn nhỉ”? Thế nhưng, chất cồn và hương liệu trong các loại nước hoa bình thường lại khiến cho tóc dễ bị gãy và trở nên khô xơ. Trong khi đó, nước hoa cho tóc lại có mùi hương được tạo bằng các tinh dầu tự nhiên và độ khuếch tán nhẹ nhàng; nó còn có khả năng làm mịn, bóng và làm dày tóc. Vì vậy con gái nào có thể bỏ qua món đồ làm đẹp vừa dưỡng tóc mượt vừa tăng thêm nhiều phần quyến rũ như thế này!

Chuyên mục Làm đẹp sẽ gợi ý 5 loại nước hoa dành cho tóc được yêu thích nhất 2018 với hương thơm nhẹ nhàng và vô cùng nữ tính.

*1. GUCCI Bloom*
Gucci Bloom có hương thơm của hoa huệ và hoa nhài kết hợp với Rangoon Creeper - một loại hoa độc đáo được phát hiện ở Nam Ấn, tạo ra một mùi hương phong phú và mới lạ mang đến sự quyến rũ nhưng không kém phần tinh tế, sang trọng.

_

_

_

_
_Trái với sự đơn giản của chai, vỏ hộp lại được thiết kế với hoa văn khá cầu kỳ._
​Tuy nhiên, mùi hương sẽ bay hơi sau khoảng 3 giờ đồng hồ. Tính chất thoảng nhẹ của hương nước hoa này rất phù hợp để bạn sử dụng mỗi ngày, nhưng điều đó cũng có nghĩa là mùi hương sẽ không giữ được lâu.

*2. BYREDO Elevator Music*
Mùi hương này là sự kết hợp của hương hoa phi yến, mùi tre, xạ hương và các hương hoa khác.

_

_
_Là best-seller của Byredo, Elevator Music là con cưng của nhiều cô gái mặc dù hình thức không được bắt mắt cho lắm._​​Như Gucci Bloom, Elevator Music cũng là hương thơm nhẹ không giữ được lâu. Nhưng Byredo đã cho ra phiên bản mini mà bạn có thể dễ dàng mang theo trong túi xách của mình.

*3. PERCY & REED A Walk in the Rain Shine and Fragrance Hair Mist*
Đây là một mùi hương hoa tươi mát đặc trưng, trộn với lớp hương nền mùi gỗ mộc mạc tạo nên tổng thể thật nữ tính và dịu dàng. Không chỉ vậy, sản phẩm nước hoa này còn có tác dụng dưỡng tóc bóng mượt.

_

_
_Có lẽ nhờ hương nền mùi gỗ đậm nên lọ nước hoa này có khả năng giữ mùi khá lâu, lưu trên tóc khoảng hơn 4 giờ đồng hồ._
​Tuy nhiên theo nhiều người dùng phản ánh lại, nước hoa cho tóc của Percy&Reed có mùi hương khá thông dụng, không có nhiều điểm độc đáo, mùi gỗ có phần lấn chiếm các mùi hương hoa khác.

*4. TOM FORD Black Orchid*
Đối với các nhà thiết kế nước hoa, hoa lan đen (Black Orchid) là một loài hoa lai hiếm gặp và có mùi hương làm say mê những ai gặp phải chúng. Sử dụng cái tên này, nước cho tóc của thương hiệu xa xỉ Tom Ford là sự hòa quyện giữa hương vị ngọt ngào, hương cay nồng và hương đất.

_

_
_Lọ nước hoa này đáng mơ ước hệt như sản phẩm gốc, nhưng với cái giá mềm hơn rất nhiều._
​Sản phẩm nước hoa của “ông lớn” này có khả năng lưu mùi “đỉnh cao” lên đến tận 9 tiếng, rất đáng đồng tiền bát gạo nhưng hương cay nồng có trong nó khá hắc, gây ảnh hưởng đến người xung quanh.

*5. DIOR Miss Dior Parfum*
Nếu là một cô nàng nữ tính nhưng vẫn có chút gì đó mạnh mẽ, bạn chắc chắn sẽ yêu thích Miss Dior ngay từ lần đầu gặp gỡ. Không chỉ đem đến mùi hương hoa hồng bơ nhẹ nhàng thanh khiết, đọng lại của Miss Dior còn có mùi xạ hương chấm phá nét ương bướng nhẹ nhàng.

_

_
_Bên cạnh việc giúp tóc suôn mềm và bóng mượt, Miss Dior Parfum còn có khả năng giữ mùi lên đến 4 giờ đồng hồ._
​Tuy có độ lưu hương tầm trung nhưng khả năng tỏa hương của Miss Dior không được đánh giá cao, chỉ tỏa được trong một vòng cánh tay.

*Tips sử dụng nước hoa cho tóc đúng cách:*

- Nên xịt nước hoa ở phần đuôi tóc và thân tóc.

- Xịt nước hoa sau khi gội để hương lan tỏa sâu và giữ mùi lâu hơn.

- Khi không dùng, nàng hãy nhớ cất nước hoa vào hộp. Hộp giấy đựng nước hoa được thiết kế thích hợp để giữ nước hoa lâu bay hơi.

- Nếu có thể, nàng nên cất giữ nước hoa vào tủ gỗ và tránh bày từng lọ nước hoa trên bàn trang điểm hay tủ kính vì ánh sáng sẽ khiến nước hoa biến chất, nhanh hỏng.

_Nguồn: Khampha_​


----------

